# When Will The Bobcats' Losing Streak End?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They lost their 15th consecutive game tonight. Their next five games look like this: 

02/15 @MIN 8:00pm
02/17 @TOR 7:00pm
02/19 @IND 6:00pm
02/22 IND 7:00pm
02/29 @DET 7:30pm

Do they win either of those or do they have to look past that?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They beat Toronto tonight.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

They are hilariously good at tanking. But they're also really bad. But they can't be as bad as they make out every night.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Our best two players have been hurt..and we were not any good when they were healthy. Have actually been in the last two losses since DJ got back, b4 that were getting absolutely destroyed every night.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

ßen said:


> But they can't be as bad as they make out every night.



They can, and are, sorry.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

ßen said:


> They are hilariously good at tanking. But they're also really bad. But they can't be as bad as they make out every night.


Charlotte is clearly the worst team in the NBA, which is saying something because the Washington Wizards have not been demoted to the D-League. At least the Wizards have a player or two who could be considered legitimate prospects. The Bobcats don't have a player who could start for another NBA team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Henderson and DJ are both good NBA players. They could both start for a lot of NBA teams, you just would not want either of them to be your best or second best player. Aside from that most of our roster is crap. Mullens is a good backup center, Kemba might end up being a good NBA player. Diaw and Maggette are both overpaid bums.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

DJ Augustin is decent if you have a fetish for a poor man's Brandon Jennings (namely, a 6-foot point guards who barely can make 40 percent of his shots). Augustin would and should be a third guard on a decent to good team.

Gerald Henderson is like a young Corey Maggette, just not as explosive but thankfully not as dumb. I can see Henderson starting for some of the other weaker teams in the NBA (like Phoenix) or in the right situation a lower-level playoff caliber team that doesn't have a decent shooting guard (like Utah), but I wouldn't want him to be anything more than the fourth-best player on my team.


----------

